# Emirates Group Management Compensation



## rock me

Appreciate your inputs on total package at Emirates Airline for management employees (Grade 9-11) 

*GRADE 11* Is this a Vice President level?
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 25K-60K ?? (per month)
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 50K ?? (per month)
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 240K ?? (per year)
- Education Allowance: Dhs 40K ?? (per year. I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ?? (per month)
- Telephone/communication Allowance: ?? Dhs (per month)
- Any other allowances??
- Travel Privileges: First Class (ID90)

- Annual Leave: 40 days??
- Annual Leave tickets: Once a year for self and family
- Provident fund: Employee continuation 5% of basic, company 12%. Withdrawal after 5 yrs. What happens if you leave earlier?
- Gratuity: 21 days for every year of service 
- Profit Share: TBD based on company performance. Dhs 0 for last year
- Medical and Dental: Covered at Emirates Groups' in-house facilitates. What about other serious ailments which can't be treated in-house including auto accidents

*GRADE 10* What level is this?
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 15K-50K ?? 
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 40K ?? 
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 200K ?? 
- Education Allowance: Dhs 40K ?? (I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ??
- Telephone/communication Allowance: Dhs
- Any other allowances??
- Travel Privileges: First Class (ID90)
- Rest same as Grade 11

*GRADE 9 *Is this Manager level?
- Base Salary Range: Dhs 15K-50K ?? 
- Typical Base Salary: Dhs 30K ?? 
- Housing Allowance: Dhs 180K ?? 
- Education Allowance: Dhs 30K ?? (I presume this total for upto 3 kids)
- Car/transport Allowance: ??
- Telephone/communication Allowance: Dhs
- Any other allowances??
- Travel Privileges: Business Class (ID90)
- Rest same as Grade 11


----------



## chingy

Hi rock me,
Was curious if you were able to get any clarification on the numbers. I'm trying the figure out the exact details for a grade9/10 position at Emirates and the numbers on the site seem to be all over the place.
Please message me if you're able to find out anything more.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chocoholic

Grade 9 is management level. Upper management grade 10.


----------



## The Rascal

Not bad.

Education allowance is wrong, it's nearer 50-80k per child. basically they cover all your costs even in the higher priced (GEMS) schools

As for:-

- Annual Leave: 40 days?? Sounds about right BUT it includes weekends, so if you have 2 weeks off in a row it's classed as 12 days.
- Annual Leave tickets: Once a year for self and family Yes
- Provident fund: Employee continuation 5% of basic, company 12%. Withdrawal after 5 yrs. What happens if you leave earlier? You get very little
- Gratuity: 21 days for every year of service As above
- Profit Share: TBD based on company performance. Dhs 0 for last year And you need to be employed by (I think, could be 1st march)) April 1st to get the payment, so if you join on 31 March in 2015 you get paid it in May 2016, if you join on 2nd April 2015 you don't get it paid until 2017, and it's worked on x number of days of BASIC salary.
- Medical and Dental: Covered at Emirates Groups' in-house facilitates. What about other serious ailments which can't be treated in-house including auto accidents Included, medical is brilliant, worldwide too.


----------



## chingy

*Salary Range*

For Grade 9, the Salary range seems fairly large.
Please correct me if i'm wrong but Dh25K-30K base salary seems to be what others have posted in the threads. 
I have over 10 years of professional aviation experience, make over a $100K, with free healthcare, free travel in coach, very generous 401K match, in a big yet very affordable part of the US (i.e. Major carrier in the South). 
Can anyone shine a little more light into the salary piece? It's the only piece that i'm having trouble finding accurate information about.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

chingy said:


> For Grade 9, the Salary range seems fairly large.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong but Dh25K-30K base salary seems to be what others have posted in the threads.


Emirates like most large corporate employers use broad banding. The range is there but it doesn't mean it will get used. Usually it's for niche specialists that demand a lot of coin but won't have management responsibility.


----------



## The Rascal

chingy said:


> Hi rock me,
> Was curious if you were able to get any clarification on the numbers. I'm trying the figure out the exact details for a grade9/10 position at Emirates and the numbers on the site seem to be all over the place.
> Please message me if you're able to find out anything more.
> Thanks a bunch!


The grade 9 to 10 promotion is one of the most difficult in EK. The role you apply for will have a specific job grade, the role name was the give away, eg xyz manager is a grade 9 whereas manager xyz is a grade 10.

Crazy i know but hey ho.


----------



## chingy

Thanks guys! Appreciate the clarification. Looks like the position is grade 9. Just had my final interview and went really well. Though there were a lot of internal candidates in the final round. I know salary negotiation will be the hardest part of the offer since everything else is fairly set in stone.


----------



## ArsenalFan

Rock me - are you sure the salary ranges you quote are correct? If you don't mind me asking, how do you know these salary ranges?


----------



## ArsenalFan

*Salary Ranges*

Hi,

Where it says the typical base salary of a Grade 9 is AED30K, does this include housing allowance?

Also, to your knowledge, does EY pay as well as/better than EK?


----------



## emily34

Hi there, this is a very good thread! Please can someone give current info on pay range for Grade EK 09, senior HR positions?

thanks very much

Emily


----------



## lollipopreative

Hi Emily, did you have any luck? I am after the range for a grade 10, if anyone sees this are those rates quoted fairly accurate?


----------



## The Rascal

lollipopreative said:


> Hi Emily, did you have any luck? I am after the range for a grade 10, if anyone sees this are those rates quoted fairly accurate?


The figures the original poster wrote, and the comments, haven't changed.

For the basic band (all other details of allowances stay the same), there is a range from 50-15% of the median, therefore if the median basic is 30k, the range is between 20k and 40k per month. That's G10 level, for G9 take 5k off.

It's not unusual for a G9 to have a higher base to a G10, but G10s get ID90s in F class, (or they did).


----------



## lollipopreative

Thank you Rascal, that is seriously helpful. Appreciate it


----------



## The Rascal

I can't do the maths, for 50%-150% on a 30k median, it's between 15 and 45k.


----------



## lollipopreative

so the initial post says 15-50k for grade 10, typical 40k, am I understanding that right?


----------



## The Rascal

That's pretty much what i said.


----------



## expatteacher2014

These figures indicate one thing to me ... it's time for a career change.

I'm thinking of starting a "What are my options for ..." thread.


----------



## The Rascal

expatteacher2014 said:


> These figures indicate one thing to me ... it's time for a career change.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a "What are my options for ..." thread.


Thought you wanted to be a virgin when you grow up?


----------



## expatteacher2014

Can't do it: don't trust old men with goatees. 



The Rascal said:


> Thought you wanted to be a virgin when you grow up?


I think you might have misspelt the word "do".


----------



## The Rascal

Very subtle, but hardly right for a teacher :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## expatteacher2014

Good point, let me add my "this is just a joke and does not represent my actual desires in any way" disclaimer for those who don't do satire. :angel:


----------



## The Rascal

And apart from anything else, what would the martyrs have?


----------



## lollipopreative

Thanks again, that is of enormous help.


----------



## lollipopreative

Hi Rascal, sorry to ask a question of you again but if you see this - any idea on how negotiable salary offers are or any tips?

Thanks


----------



## gooyam

Folks, are you certain about basic salary ranges for grade 9? I've been made an offer of 22k basic and a source tells me that its pretty much the upper end of the cap for that grade...


----------



## lollipopreative

I just wanted to pop back in here and thank you all for your help. I have been through the whole process now and will be moving in 4 weeks. Your advice was very helpful for me as I have no experience with salaries etc in Dubai. Particularly Rascal. Thanks!


----------



## 400058

Hi guys
I have gone through the whole interview process and received a phone call saying I have been selected for a Grade 9 position. The verbal offer for Basic Salary is in the range of AED 22,000-24,000 which looks low to me. Any inputs as to how negotiable this number is?

Thanks


----------



## mjdevans

Are EK offering anything on top of the basic for a grade 9 position?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 400058

mjdevans said:


> Are EK offering anything on top of the basic for a grade 9 position?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gr 9 get Basic + Housing (13.5K monthly) + Transport (1.5K) along with the usual medical coverage / annual ticket etc.
So is the Basic of 22 - 24 K ok?


----------



## ravipillai

What is the salary (including both basic and allowances) range from grade 4 to grade 8? How long it takes to jump from one grade to another?


----------



## Andy Cap

ravipillai said:


> What is the salary (including both basic and allowances) range from grade 4 to grade 8? How long it takes to jump from one grade to another?


Grade 9 is the place to be, no chance ever of going from grade 4 to 9.

Grade 4-6 will take 5 years minimum.


----------



## Ali jee

hi what's the salary range now for grade 5 to 8


----------

